# partner visa help



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

My partner is currently on a visitor visa which is due to expire on the 1/3, we are getting married in feb, and wish to apply for a partner visa. when do we start the application, eg how many weeks before the visitor visa is up should we start. Also my partner is indonesian and comes from a very poor family, he has only been in australia with me for 4 months and i will have a hard time showing finances from his side, as they work cash in hand over in Bali and things work very different there. i am currently combining all my bills,lease etc and including him in on these. i will open a joint bank account and start paying bills with this, he is unable to work on a visitor visa so how do you show that he is helping pay bills? also regarding a police clearance, we have been told that you have to go back to your country to require this as finger prints etc are done, that cant be correct, there must be a way of obtaining a clearance from Australia. thanks


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

gypsy75 said:


> My partner is currently on a visitor visa which is due to expire on the 1/3, we are getting married in feb, and wish to apply for a partner visa. when do we start the application, eg how many weeks before the visitor visa is up should we start. Also my partner is indonesian and comes from a very poor family, he has only been in australia with me for 4 months and i will have a hard time showing finances from his side, as they work cash in hand over in Bali and things work very different there. i am currently combining all my bills,lease etc and including him in on these. i will open a joint bank account and start paying bills with this, he is unable to work on a visitor visa so how do you show that he is helping pay bills? also regarding a police clearance, we have been told that you have to go back to your country to require this as finger prints etc are done, that cant be correct, there must be a way of obtaining a clearance from Australia. thanks


You should lodge an onshore partner visa application no later than a week before your partner's tourist visa expires to allow for potential issues with the online system.

I am assuming that your partner does not have a "no further stay" condition on his tourist visa ?

Don't worry about police certificates at this stage. You'll have plenty of time for that later.

Your other questions can't be answered without knowing the full extent of your relationship history, available evidence, periods of co-habitation etc. Keep in mind that a marriage certificate is fairly meaningless unless you can properly address the overall relationship requirements.

If in doubt, get professional advice. Migration agent fees are often less than half the visa application fee !


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you, i dont have that sort of money for an agent.. just enough money for the visa. I am currently combining my bills into both our names and also having issues with this gas and electricity accounts which wont allow 2 peoples names to show on bills for legal reasons? So how do we show that we are combining finances together?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Who are you with for electricity? We use to be with Origin and they had me as the name on the bill and they also had my husband listed as a joint account holder. We are now with AGL and we have it addressed to both our names.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Agl.. i just spoke to them and they cant do it? For legal reasons apparently


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh interesting. Ask for your partner to be put on the 2nd address line we did that with Foxtel.

Maybe the difference is because ours was a new account with AGL.


----------



## anja-swe (Nov 11, 2015)

We had the same issues with AGL both for PMV, 820 and 801 but I called AGL and they wrote an email stating why they couldn't add me on the bill and added me as a "contact person". I used this email as evidence. We had the same issue with the water bills but I explained it in the stat dec.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

In my area water bills are sent to the home owner not the tenant. Interesting how it differs state to state.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Grrr after countess amount of phone calls i finally got someone helpful who found a way to put us both on the bill.. crazy you just have to take no for an answer and keep pursuing..and meation its for a visa..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

gypsy75 said:


> Grrr after countess amount of phone calls i finally got someone helpful who found a way to put us both on the bill.. crazy you just have to take no for an answer and keep pursuing..and meation its for a visa..


Lol. I did that for Foxtel because it didn't appear on the bill and then a nice guy put it on the 2nd line. Then my friend had issues and she said to them "my friend got it done" lol.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Another question re joint bank accounts, its says in the partner handbook that you have had to have been using it for a reasonable amount of time, we have only had our account open for a little over a month at time of applying. Will this be suffice?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Gypsy75,

This is very very important!

Does your partner have the "No Further Stay" condition on current visa?

If it does you Can Not Apply for a Partner Visa in Australia, *you will lose *your around $7,000.

Also you will not get a Partner Visa unless you both have been together in same country for a long time. Many people that have lived together for around 12-18 months find it EXTREMLY hard to have the evidence required.

Maybe list a bit more history, getting married may just be the worst thing you can do to try be together at this time. PMV might be better option?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I also have some concerns about the overall relationship history and period of co-habitation in a joint household, but not much information has been provided, so it is hard to say.

Trying to create the evidence such a time short before applying might not be the best policy.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

There is no no further stay condition of course that is why i am applying for the partner visa onshore.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

We have been together since may last year and getting married in feb. His visiter visa is up on the 1 march this year


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You will be surprised how many people don't know what that means & we just get married and they will be allowed to stay.

So how is the rest of your evidence going? (worry about finances last - many countries have same problems as your partner).


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

it is better for you to apply for PMV and then 820.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You have been together since (1-31) May 2015 (documented as couple) apply for Partner Visa by 21 Feb 2016. That is around 9 months in Immigrations eyes.

When did you first meet?


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes i realise you cant just get married and get a visa


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Its just a money issue thats all.. its all very expensive these visas...


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

gypsy75 said:


> We have been together since may last year and getting married in feb. His visiter visa is up on the 1 march this year


Have you been living together or have you been in a relationship since May last year ? There are many ways to build a solid case and the further back your evidence goes, the better.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Try bring a Partner in with 2 kids, and 6 visitor visas refused then 5 approved. From a country basically at war making flights expensive.

I am no fan of the Immigration Department and we are here to help. A professional Migration Agent posted here and also has concerns about the visa you wish to apply. So don't take it personal - we don't want you to fail.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

gypsy75 said:


> Its just a money issue thats all.. its all very expensive these visas...


Yes, they are and there will be additional expenses like medicals, police certificates, postage etc.You will be looking at well over $ 7000.00, even without professional advice. It's therefore very important to get it right the first time around.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Not personal at all.. just looking for some advise thats all


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Medical done at time of visitor visa. Police clearance yes will cost money.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

We have been living together since sept


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Medical only valid 12 months, almost certain will need another. Also document translation is costly.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

And AMPK, i am not just getting married, i am getting married because we want to and we love each other How is that not a good idea??


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

gypsy75 said:


> Medical done at time of visitor visa. Police clearance yes will cost money.


Another medical will probably be required.

Best way to approach it is to have a good look at the major relationship factors (social and financial aspects, nature of the household, nature of the commitment,duration of the relationship, etc.), go through it systematically and provide as much evidence as you can.

If you have been living together since September and are getting married before the application is lodged,you may be ok, provided you have some solid supporting evidence.

Anyway, best of luck with it.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

No i have been told by immigration that is it wont be needed again for the partner visa. They have just brought it in recently. The day actually we went for the medical


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes we will be getting married before the partner visa.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

"i am getting married because we want to and we love each other How is that not a good idea?? "

Because it may force you to be apart for ever. The way Immigration works is you need to tick all the boxes, pay lots of money, face unemployment and uncertainty for about 1 year. During this time you may not even hear from them.

And if you get it wrong a email of rejection turns up in your inbox (normally not even the Case Officers name on it).

Trust me the Case Office will sleep well, they only need to tick the boxes!


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

I know i have to tick all the boxes, hence why i have gotten 2 visitor visas in the pass with no problems at all. I do my paperwork very well and give them all the evidence they require. Just hear for advise on a couple of things thats all..


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok I advise your medical will not be valid at time decision is made and will need to be done again in full.

If for some reason you have a very speedy Visa Issue you will still need some parts of medical done. The diff between temp and Permanent Visa tests.

DIBP has, however, changed its policy in terms of when you can re-use existing health examination reports – that is, where you can re-use a particular exam (such as a chest x-ray examination) and simply complete any ‘extra examinations’ required for your new visa application.

From 20 November 2015, individual examinations will be available for re-use if they:
•are still valid
•were completed electronically via the eMedical system
and
•are not a medical examination (501).

This means that, for example, if you completed an x-ray examination for your temporary visa application and are now applying for a permanent visa application, you won’t need to repeat the x-ray as long as it was completed electronically and still valid. 
You will just need to complete the medical examination and an HIV test (if you are aged over 15). The examination report for the chest x-ray that you have already completed will be ‘copied’ in to your new health case in eMedical so that it can be considered by the panel


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

We have full medical done anyway i am not here to talk about medicals.. i was here for advise on gathering evidence for financial proof. Please i dont want too to and fro regarding things i never asked for advise about. Thank you though for your concerns


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

gypsy75 said:


> Another question re joint bank accounts, its says in the partner handbook that you have had to have been using it for a reasonable amount of time, we have only had our account open for a little over a month at time of applying. Will this be suffice?


No it will not be enough. A reasonable amount of time would be at least 6 months.

Someone coming from a PMV could get away with a month or so but a straight 820 you need financial evidence. You need to think outside the square.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Medical have a life of 12 months as do Police reports.

What is the expected process times for onshore partner visa currently?

When was your Partners last medical done?

Is that more than 12 months?

If you don't understand the simple things, it is hard to explain the complicated things to you.

As the Professional Migration Agent said, Good luck with it all.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Again i understand everything.. and the full medical was done in dec. I realise another one will need to be done when that one expires but that is something i will approach when the time comes.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

I was just looking for advise on financial issues everything else i have a good grasp at.. i have read the booklet and read though these forums and asked advise from people that have done these before. So i do understand the little things and feel i understand the process... i think i may go for another visitor visa and hope they dont put a no further stay on it, and then try again after 3 months, in that time we would of gathered more financial proof of support.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

gypsy75 said:


> I was just looking for advise on financial issues everything else i have a good grasp at.. i have read the booklet and read though these forums and asked advise from people that have done these before. So i do understand the little things and feel i understand the process... i think i may go for another visitor visa and hope they dont put a no further stay on it, and then try again after 3 months, in that time we would of gathered more financial proof of support.


Don't get too stuck on the financial requirements. If you are short on evidence in one category, you can provide more in another one. Applying for another tourist visa onshore is a risky strategy, as a refusal or a condition 8503 would be problematic. You can make a will, make him a beneficiary of your super, if you have any, get lots of supporting statements from friends and family etc. Don't get hung up on the information provided in the booklet. Be creative.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you.. yes i will do will and put my partner on my super. He is on my lease and on my electric account. We have a line of credit on which he card holder and will add him to my loyalty cards, get plenty of stat decs from family and friends. I have plenty of photos, messages while been apart. Purchases made together etc.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

With the PMV if i was to do it this way, and if we are already married how can i apply for this?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

gypsy75 said:


> With the PMV if i was to do it this way, and if we are already married how can i apply for this?


You cannot. It is an offshore visa for those who intend to get married.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I assume you sponsored your partner to get current (& I think previous) visitor visa.

During that did you state you were in a relationship? or more just friends?

If you told them on previous applications you were in a relationship and supplied full financial support, that is good financial evidence. But if you said you were friends and now wish to claim that as relationship time, they wont buy all new stuff in 3 months as very good evidence.

Look at what they see - only dating until September, a rushed marriage just before visa expires and all usable evidence is based on less than 3 months.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You've gotten quite a few good suggestions for financial evidence here, and I'm sure there have been other threads to cover some of this, but in general:

- joint bank accounts, joint credit cards or supplementary card holder on each others accounts
- beneficiary on wills, superannuation, life insurance, etc.
- both named on utility bills or other accounts
- both named on car insurance, home insurance, etc.
- evidence of joint purchases
- evidence of sharing living expenses (e.g. he paid for xxx and she paid for yyy)
- financial transfers of money from one to the other

The biggest issue you will have is time since you don't have evidence for a lengthy period of time. If money is tight for the visa and you can't afford a migration agent, it may still be worthwhile seeing if one will provide a review service to go over your documents once you've assembled everything but before you submit your application. Not all provide this service, but if they do and if it helps make sure you haven't got any gaping holes, it may be worthwhile.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks Maggie.. it all Is very stressful, and now I have so many doubts in my head.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

What would you suggest we do, I am really doubting applying for a partner visa now, I have the required evidence but is such a short period. Makes you just want to give up on love lol..


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Get every thing together as if you are about to apply, go to or send it to a MRA and ask for a short consult. I believe you can get this from fee - to a few hundred dollars (I suggest pay a few hundred).

Then take the advise they give you.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Gypsy, I can tell by your words and responses that you are seriously in love and your effort is 100% genuine.

But I work for myself and can make that sort of call if I feel it - but I don't do immigration.

Government workers have LITTLE flexibility and that is documented in some manual of 6,000 pages - It is Go or NO GO.

Not a single Case Officer will put their job on the line to help you, if it is out of what is documented they can do.

Yes they could but that will make more work for them and they are busy and don't get a bonus to help you.

P.S. more than 100,000 applications are waiting behind yours.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you for you help.. its all so very daunting all of this. I will gather my info as you said and take it to lawyer, i do know a friend whom is a immigration lawyer and a small fee he might have a look for me. Its just crazy that people who do this right and not break the law have to go through all this while others gib the system and make it so hard for the good people


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

gypsy75 said:


> Thank you for you help.. its all so very daunting all of this. I will gather my info as you said and take it to lawyer, i do know a friend whom is a immigration lawyer and a small fee he might have a look for me. Its just crazy that people who do this right and not break the law have to go through all this shit while others gib the system and make it so hard for the good people


A lawyer might not be the best person for consultation re these matters. You are likely to benefit more from a consult with a registered migration agent and there are a few on this forum- the consult fee is usually around $200 -maybe less or more depending on agent.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks, i will look into it. I have another question, regarding putting my partner on my rental lease, my real estate cant add him to the lease due to the fact he doesnt work here or have an income, but they can put him down as an approved occupant as long we show his i.d, so would this be suffice?


----------



## ahamidkhan2003 (Jan 20, 2016)

In my opinion If you are renting a house having names of both of you, that is enough. On that address one can put water bill contact name and number number, second can put electricity bill and same on gas bill, foxtel and NBN . when you buy grocery use share account. Its that's easy. Immigration department understand how it work.


----------



## ahamidkhan2003 (Jan 20, 2016)

Actually you do not go through real estate, you go by private house owner, he definitely add his name to secure his income (if you can pay he can ask to him to pay rent of the week or month)


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ahamidkhan2003 said:


> Actually you do not go through real estate, you go by private house owner, he definitely add his name to secure his income (if you can pay he can ask to him to pay rent of the week or month)


Most properties are rented via Real Estate Agents, and they tend to make decisions for the property owner.


----------



## ahamidkhan2003 (Jan 20, 2016)

JandE said:


> Most properties are rented via Real Estate Agents, and they tend to make decisions for the property owner.


yes you are right, but if you look in news paper or on web site all homes or other, still we can find lot of private house owner, who look after and manage their properties by them selves.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

I rent through a real estate...


----------



## ahamidkhan2003 (Jan 20, 2016)

gypsy75 said:


> I rent through a real estate...


Ok If you have lived more than 6 month in that house then you can give a one notice to real estate that you are leaving and find a house with private owner. And ask him to make an agreement on both of you name. So it is quite strong document, nothing is wrong in it, but more beneficial.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I would just use the email used requesting the addition of partner name on lease and the reply email of rejection as not possible from real estate agent.

That is as good as the lease agreement. And similar to what I did, but I needed to advise more than 6 people would live in house - that is what I did by names.

tip - always use email = great evidence trail.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have rented my house for 4 years i am not going to move thats for sure. I have a great house , great real estate agent and really cheap rent plus 2 mins from work. No way i am breaking a lease. I have managed to add him as an independent on the lease. You cant add someone to a lease if they dont work or have an income in australia. So this was the next best thing at least my partner will be listed as living with me. Thanks for the tip regarding email trails very helpful. I also had trouble opening an joint bank account today apparently i have to get my partners drivers license translated by a UN approved translator ( mind you i have it translated which was done by the Indonesian police, on a official police letter head, stamped etc but not good enough??). I rang a NAATI approved translator and shes has no idea either. Does anyone know what UN (united nations) translator is and where i find one? Thank you very much.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

All he needs is to take his passport to the bank. That is all my husband provided at the bank for our joint accounts.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

There is a thing about bank accounts and time, can not recall but I did need to open joint account with different bank as some can and others not.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

gypsy75 said:


> I also had trouble opening an joint bank account today apparently i have to get my partners drivers license translated by a UN approved translator ( mind you i have it translated which was done by the Indonesian police, on a official police letter head, stamped etc but not good enough??). I rang a NAATI approved translator and shes has no idea either. Does anyone know what UN (united nations) translator is and where i find one? Thank you very much.


That's a weird one. I would look at double checking that with another bank official. Which bank was it ?

Westpac asks for NAATI Translations https://www.naati.com.au

If you arrived less than 6 weeks I think you only need the passport
When we opened at a NAB branch we gave Passport and Birth Certificate, although these are in English.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Passport wasnt enough.. its seems every everywhere we go, we get hindered.. its wearing me down..im with suncorp. 
Heres another one for you, we are being told we have to fly to Jakarta to get a police clearance, that cant not be possible.. people live in many different countries, do they have to fly to each country in order to get this, i think not.. even the embassy of Indonesia in canberra is saying this.. omg the things they make you do.. just crazy..


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sorry everyone i think i just need to vent grrrrrr... lol


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Gypsy75, it is ok we all been there.

If ANZ will not do it, it may not be possible. Bendigo could not and at that time I was passing + 6 digits yearly.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ampk said:


> There is a thing about bank accounts and time, can not recall but I did need to open joint account with different bank as some can and others not.


Strange. My husband arrived Feb 2014 and we changed banks in April 2015 and he still only needed his passport. Maybe they relaxed it abit because I had been at that bank since dollarmite days.


----------



## meesha121 (Apr 10, 2012)

Many people are told this but it's not always necessary. Whereabouts in Indonesia is your partner from? My husband is from Bali and he was also told he needed to go to Jakarta but we ended up getting an agent in Bali to do it for us for $100. I know someone who posted on another forum earlier today that she was able to get her husbands Indonesian Police Certificate while here in Aus..I can ask her for more info about how she did it if you like..perhaps you can private message me your email address and I'll get her to email you?


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

His was living in bali when we met, but he comes from nunukan, indonesia. Thank you so kindly Meesha for your help, i have pm you.


----------



## anja-swe (Nov 11, 2015)

With the joint account issue, ANZ requires passport and an additional id, such as drivers licence for example. In addition you need to proof your residential address. Don't think other banks differ. Sometimes they don't know the requirements but check online before you go the bank. For example a few weeks ago I went to change my name on my account and along I brought change of name cert., birth certificate, vic license and passport AND it wasn't enough. Obviously the lady behind the desk didn't do her job so I just went into another branch and sorted it out.


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

Mish said:


> All he needs is to take his passport to the bank. That is all my husband provided at the bank for our joint accounts.


This was the case with opening an account at St George my wife only needed her passport.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Commonwealth Bank need only passport. My partner was on tourist visa when we opened an account with Comm Bank. No question about visa status or driver licence.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

GBP said:


> Commonwealth Bank need only passport. My partner was on tourist visa when we opened an account with Comm Bank. No question about visa status or driver licence.


Same for us we used the passport only with CBA 14 months after he arrived when we changed banks.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Mish said:


> Same for us we used the passport only with CBA 14 months after he arrived when we changed banks.


Technically wrong, but having opened an account for my daughter, showing only a photocopy of birth certificate (not certified), and without her even being in the country, not all rules are always followed. 

I even did a Australian paper visitor visa online without certified copies once. I was waiting for the letter asking for the correct paperwork, but we got the visa grant instead  Miracles do happen !


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You will need to visit an ANZ branch to complete the Customer Identification Process Please bring your passport (stamped or accompanied by a boarding pass or travel ticket) with you to satisfy the identification requirements within 6 weeks of arrival. If you visit an ANZ branch after six weeks of arriving in Australia, you will need to bring additional identification documentation with you, e.g. Driver's licence and passport 
You will also need to provide ANZ with your Australian address and contact details
Once you have completed the Customer Identification Process, you will be able to withdraw funds from your ANZ account. We can also order you an ANZ Access Visa Debit card if you are 14 years of age or over or an ANZ Access card if you are under 14.
If you open a joint account, both applicants must confirm their identity in Australia before full account access is granted


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Only passport within 6 weeks seems standard for the big banks.

◾Within 6 weeks of arriving in Australia, you can be identified by showing your passport, and provide your Australian residential address

◾Any later than 6 weeks after you arrive in Australia, you will need to provide at least 2 forms of identification, such as your passport and driver's licence. For information on documents required under Westpac's Customer Identification Standards please contact any branch or refer to our website Corporate governance and customer identification | Westpac


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have another question, my partners tourist visa is up on the 1/ 3. And i will apply for a partner onshore visa before this date, do you have to up load all docs before they issue a bridging visa. The reason i am asking this is my marriage cert and a couple other docs wont be ready? Thank you


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

The bridging visa is typically issues immediately, regardless of whether you have uploaded any documents or not. Occasionally there's a technical issue and the bridging visa takes several days to be issued, so I'd suggest you apply at least a week ahead of time in case there's an issue.


----------



## mkarina (Feb 1, 2016)

gypsy75,

I'm Indonesian as well and currently on bridging visa for Partner 820. When my husband and I opened a joint bank account with CBA they only needed my passport since I was still on my Tourist Visa - waiting on my PMV.

Regarding Indonesian Police Checks, I did mine myself in Jakarta (since I'm from Jakarta). I got it from the State Police Office (Mabes Polri), they are the only one that issue police checks in english, so no translation needed, and only cost $1. But in this case I have had my fingerprints taken a few years back for an earlier police check. This link might help (its in indonesian though - your partner can have a read or find information there) polri(dot)go(dot)id/layanan-skck(dot)php and irenetridiani(dot)com/mengurus-skck-online/

(sorry i can't post urls yet)


Hope this helps!


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

You can put his name in car registration . Gym membership car insurance policy . into lease . Go to any leagues clubs . Get 2 membership ship for social activities . This time you can put him as a superannuation beneficiary Skype Facebook . When u visit any place take pic and tagged location and your partner .


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

We also had joint flybuys, everyday rewards cards, joint paypal account, eBay account, emergency contacts on our myGov accounts for the ATO, Medicare. Centrelink, beneficiaries on superannuation accounts.
Hope this helps.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mohammed omer (Feb 1, 2016)

I am on a 457 sponsored visa and want to bring over my wife and my son to Australia on a visitor's visa (subclass 600) i dont want to go with dependent 457 visa at the moment. 
Will they be granted visitors visa for a period of 12months or i have to find some other option???
Plz suggest.


----------



## mpink (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi everyone!!! Great advice.


----------



## kartun_id (Feb 18, 2015)

helo gypsy75..how is your application going?
me and my wife are from Indonesia,my wife's partner visa just has been granted today after 9 months of waiting.. I have one question for you. have you considered to apply for an offshore partner visa? If you have time,kindly find my thread where I wrote that my wife's visa just been granted. Basically,we never lived together before married. After the wedding, we only live together for 1 months for the first 6 months.Moreover,at the time she lodged the application,I've been away from her for 3 months!!..(Married in Nov 2014,lived together until the end of 2014 and then I went back to OZ,.she lodged the application on April 2015,she came to Australia with visitor visa on May 2015).I even only met her twice before marry her..
I realize that at some point my situation is different than yours, I just want to show you that an application for partner visa without a "long,well-documented relationship" is possible,HOWEVER, there is a possibility that I'm just lucky..or perhaps because in our culture(Indonesian)it is uncommon for a couple to lived together before marriage.So the more important thing is what we can show from our relationship after marriage.Kindly check my last thread for the list of documents that I've provided. Last but not least,dont take my advice here as a sole guidance..I just love to tell my story.LOL

Cheers.


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

Omg can someone help me. I have gone to start the process of a partner visa and it is saying that we dont have the relevant visa, now i have gone and checked the tourist visa and the dates dont start untill 1 march 2016. They have stuffed up. My application stated that we wanted the visitor visa to start from the end of the 1st visitors visa for 3 months ( in this time he was granted bridging visa) the tourist visa was granted so we though all was good and my husband could stay until march 2016. Now double checking the visa grant notice and it doesnt start until march.. wtf have they done i think my husband has over stayed, when we wanted from nov to march but it doesnt start until march 2016.. does the bridging visa cover him untill it starts or on visa grant should he have left within 28 days as stated on the brigding visa... i am so worry now


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Gypsy if he has a bridging visa he would be subject to schedule 3 which is difficult to waive unless you have serious serious circumstances you really need to talk to a agent before you do anything... If he has overstayed it can cause huge difficulties


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

They gave us the wrong dates.. omg i am waiting for immigration to call me now. What is a section 3?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Check VEVO. You can ring DIBP and get a password for it.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Your first post " My partner is currently on a visitor visa which is due to expire on the 1/3,"

Your last post " Omg can someone help me. I have gone to start the process of a partner visa and it is saying that we dont have the relevant visa, now i have gone and checked the tourist visa and the dates dont start untill 1 march 2016. They have stuffed up."

Your current Visitor Visa expires on 1/3/2016--- and you new Visitor Visa starts on 1/3/2016. What is the problem?


----------



## gypsy75 (Jan 18, 2016)

You wouldnt believe it, there online system stuffed up and was telling me he had no relevant visa. So its all good lol


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

What a relief


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Just checking the new visa does not have he no further stay condition?


----------



## jessicaclo (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi everyone, great advice on this thread.

This is probably a silly question, but does my partner (the sponsor) have to make his own immi.gov.au account to submit his 40SP form or can it be done from my account (the applicant)?

Thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

jessicaclo said:


> Hi everyone, great advice on this thread.
> 
> This is probably a silly question, but does my partner (the sponsor) have to make his own immi.gov.au account to submit his 40SP form or can it be done from my account (the applicant)?
> 
> Thanks


Do it on the same account, after you have done yours and got the reference number for the sponsor to use.

We did our two, plus a visitor visa on the same single account.


----------

